# The Royal Wedding



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well we are all on countdown the the Royal Wedding  Are you having a street party  
Don't worry if not, we are having a Royal Wedding Party in the chat room 

I have set up this thread so we can all gossip on the lead up

This is the official wedding website of you haven't already seen it
http://www.officialroyalwedding2011.org/

The Royal Channel on YouTube has some good clips on it too, and they have a video wedding book for you to upload a message and they will be broadcasting images live on the day 
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRoyalChannel

And this should be the timing on the day
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13097243

So who has found some really bad souvenirs 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So I guess that I am the only loon excited about the wedding then


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am excited too! and Ive just sat and watched
When Kate Met William - A Tale Of Two Lives

Click here


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

on the official wedding site they have got a link to the report that they have given to the media outlets, ie who is going, who is 'on duty' lining the streets, names of the horses pulling the carriages. It's good reading 

I've found out that they have a photo book on flickr http://www.flickr.com/people/britishmonarchy/ which they have some fun pics on 

I've got one of my team who has bought a 'it could have been me' tshirt and fake engagement ring to wear at her street party on fri 

/links


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm excited about the Royal Wedding! We're having afternoon tea while watching the events throughout the day! Smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwiches, cheese and cucumber sandwiches. Scones, cream and jam and strawberries and cream! Yummy! All washed down with some champagne!

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> What's your Royal Wedding guest list name ?
> 
> Lady/Lord followed by grandmother's/grandfather's first name...
> then double-barrel your first pet's name with your first street name.
> So nice to meet you from


So nice to meet you from Lady Kathleen Smudge-Dunston!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sarah thats sounds Scrummy !!

Shelle Love the T shirt!!

We are off to Powis Castle for a garden T party  ( National Trust Events )
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-events/w-visits-a-royal-invitation.htm


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats

Lady Edith Mimi Bishop

to you


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Lady Ruby Scruffy-Upwell 
was doing so well until my dogs name


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

or try  - or What's your royal wedding guest Toyologist name? Start with either Lord or Lady. Your first name is one of your grandparents' names. Your surname is the name of your favorite toy character, double-barreled with the street you grew up on...

So for me  . . . Lady Kathleen Tinkerbell -Dunston


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

and wouldn't you know it, mine is Lady Ruby _Tinkerbell_-Upwell

(it's where I got the idea of the bell on the end of Shelley  )


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

The Official Wedding programme is available online on iTunes and a flash PDF file. 
See the link on the official webpage, I'm still trying to work out how to save it on my PC  but you can print it 
http://cde.cerosmedia.com/1G4db6de7f30814652.cde

/links


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo forgot to ask earlier, which channel are you going to be watching  



I won't watch Sky cause I can't stand Eamon Holmes   


I was thinking ITV (there shouldn't be any adverts) cause Philip Schofield    is on there
Also E channel has Dermot Oleary    and Guliana Rancic


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We will probably watch BBC but iI do like Philip schofield. WE're hoping to take nathan to the village hall for an indoor street party which is free & has entertainment for the kids!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shellebell said:


> The Official Wedding programme is available online on iTunes and a flash PDF file.
> See the link on the official webpage, I'm still trying to work out how to save it on my PC  but you can print it
> http://cde.cerosmedia.com/1G4db6de7f30814652.cde
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


I love that link, think I will email it to myself to save, was going to record it on BBC but will now record Phillip s instead


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

This is funny watching all of the news stations trying to find stuff to fill the time waiting for a glimpse of _anything_ 

I haven't seen it over here, but one of the USA showbiz news outlets that I follow on ******* saw a girl going into The Goring to see Kate and they are sure it is one of the assistants for Alexander McQueen 

PS Do you like my new avatar


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes sarah somebody - her ballet shoes, belt & ring are all confirmed as hers pmsl!!

Am wacthing ITV as much more relaxed but will rely on the Beeb for the actual ceremony


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

LOL!  What's with the hats being worn on the forehead (most notably Tara PT and Victoria Beckham)?!  Looks ridiculous!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So does anyone want me to open up the chat room  Or are we all settled in here


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Shellebell said:


> So does anyone want me to open up the chat room  Or are we all settled in here


Might as well crack on here.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Amazed that Will and Harry arrived before all these other people


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

C0nfused said:


> Amazed that Will and Harry arrived before all these other people


Something to do with a break from tradition I think. I can't believe how bald Wills has become!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

he looked so like Edward I thought


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

professor waffle said:


> he looked so like Edward I thought


Oh he does indeed - but who does Harry look like?!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Harry is definitely a Spencer! Just look at Diana's Brother


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

DizziSquirrel said:


> > What's your Royal Wedding guest list name ?
> >
> > Lady/Lord followed by grandmother's/grandfather's first name...
> > then double-barrel your first pet's name with your first street name.
> ...


LOL! I'd be 'Lady Laura Fang-Hilton'


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Shellebell said:


> Harry is definitely a Spencer! Just look at Diana's Brother


Oh yes - but is he a Windsor?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

professor waffle said:


> he looked so like Edward I thought


Lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Catherine looked stunning and I confess to a tear at the ceremony - Such a wonderful day 
Did anyone else notice Pipa fill up with emotion and no one stood with her ?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I really enjoyed watching the wedding (even though DH moaned all the way through it, but I (for once) did not back down and change the channel. I found the balcony bit really emotional and the fly past.. I don't know why but they always get me.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

MandyPandy said:


> Shellebell said:
> 
> 
> > Harry is definitely a Spencer! Just look at Diana's Brother
> ...


Could this nose come from anywhere else? 

I do think he is very much like his mum though


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I loved watching it all.

Wills & Kate make such a lovely couple. It was fab when they drove out in the Aston Martin, just as any newlyweds would want to   .

I have a secret Harry crush too so I love seeing him   .


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

It was great wasn't it  . They look great together   

I love Harry too  

My wedding party name is Lady Pansy Kitty-Chaucer    

X


----------

